# Internal drive won't show up on desktop



## lookslikeu (Nov 15, 2009)

i have an 2 internal hard drives one as my start up disk and the other for file storage. My problem is that the other drive which has two partitions won't show up whenever i turn on the computer... i always have to verify/repair the disk on diskaid and that's the only time it shows up in my desktop.. btw diskaid doesnt report any problems with the drive. im running os9.2 and the harddrives are formatted as mac os extended. Is there a permanent remedy to this problem? D: ty


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 15, 2009)

How are those drives jumpered (master/slave, or cable select, or...), and in what kind of Macintosh are they installed?


----------



## lookslikeu (Nov 15, 2009)

im using a powermac g4 graphite. the drives are using an ata/ide cable i believe also yes my main mac hd is master and the other one is set on slave.


----------

